# Help! I need a package where I can get cutter,heat press, etc everything I need to make rhinestone tshirts



## DawnJ (Sep 4, 2011)

I've searched & searched &all I want is to find a package where I can get a cutter, swing away digital 16x20 heat press, & whatever else I need to make rhinestone tshirts, hoodies, etc (transfer paper, printer, software) I want to spend no more than $2200. (bc I will still have to buy labels for my shirts, business cards, trademark logo, etc.) & I want a good quality equipment so I dont have to buy different equipment later. Please help me out! 
O & its a tshirt tradeshow coming to fort worth later this month, should I wait til the show & buy everything there??


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I doubt you will find a complete package including garments. It would be wise to attend the trade show to get a better feel for what you need/want


----------



## sandyj (Jan 18, 2011)

If you are even remotely interested in garment design, you NEED to go to the ISS in FTW. It only comes once a year and although there are other shows, ISS is the best. You will most likely find deals at the show. Don't wait - you only have about a week left to register for a free floor pass.

However, you need to understand what you are buying, otherwise anyone will be able to sell you anything. You will be the one operating the equiptment and will have to understand what you are doing. It will NOT be as easy as saying 'sell me a package' and expect to be up and running the next week. There is a learning curve for everything.

If I were you, I would attend the show, talk to EVERYONE, collect brochures and information, names and business cards then go home and look at it all closely. Most companies will have 'show specials', and a lot of them will extend the show special date by a week or two. Just ask when you talk to them and write the info down on the brochures you collect. That way you won't have to make a snap decision and end up buying too much/too little equipment but will still be able to get a good deal.

I saw on another thread that Stephanie from Synergy 17 will be attending the FTW show as Devine Bling. She is a rhinestone goddess and if you contact her, she may be willing to meet with you and help you out.


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 4, 2011)

Thx allot & I will register right now!!


----------

